# Nano Grey Metallic



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Has anyone seen this colour in person?
In most pictures it looks like a solid colour, seems to have a hint of green in it.
In the video, which is under artificial light, and up close the metallic shows through.
Outdoors, in sunlight the metallic shows as well.
In Canada we will have a lot of colour limitations, and restrictions.
Monsoon Grey, and Daytona Grey are not offered on the TTS.
What is worse is that Express Red leather will not be offered with Sepang Blue, Tango Red, and Vegas Yellow.

If anyone has seen it in person would love to hear your thoughts.

Video:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Think I saw it on HMS Ark Royal before she was decommissioned.... :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Looks like Nimbus grey to me,perhaps a shade darker,either way looks like it's waiting for a top coat imo.

Obviously your importers have taste restricting the red leather with those colours :wink:


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

It's not Nimbus grey - it is "Nano" Grey - saw one in Guildford a few weeks ago and really liked it. It is a metallic, but quite a "flat" colour. Almost battleship grey, but more classy.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Quite like this but not without the Express Red interior and would certainly change those alloys!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes I have seen this as well and it does look good. As said, it is like a Battleship Grey and stands out well. It is a head turner. But i agree, it needs the red seats.

I can't believe they are not doing red with Sepang Blue and Vegas Yellow, or Tango Red. Where is the fun in that?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Audi are protecting people from themselves


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

cheechy said:


> Audi are protecting people from themselves


Exactly! A bit like the speed limit which is set deliberately low (despite advances in vehicle safety) in order to protect the poorest drivers at the expense of the average to good....


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

My TT is nano grey, think it's lovely but then I am biased, lol.

Don't see many about, mainly boring white or red ones, lol.


----------

